# Bees in tree



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

I got a call for a swarm recently and when I was there catching it I noticed that there were bees flying in a hollow about 30 feet up. The guy said that they had been there for quite a few years and likes them there. I have read a little about doing a trap out but have never done it. Is it too late in the year to try to do this to get the genetics or should I wait until next year? I would really love to try to get them if I could. Any thought would be appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

The swarm is probbably from the tree, you allready have what you want with out all the work of a trap out.

Besides sounds like the owner likes the bees in the tree. 

Give him a jar of honey and he will call you next spring when they swarm again

Paul


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like you have to set up a couple of swarm traps there next spring. Like Paul said you have the genes already if you have a queen in the swarm.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I would not do a trapout at 30 feet. Just too dangerous. 

In this case, set out boxes for their swarms to possibly go in.

If they were 12 feet or lower, i would trap, and take 3 to 4 starts from them each year. Trapping is a sure thing versus just a chance that they go into your swarm boxes, IF, they swarm.

cchoganjr


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I would not do a trapout at 30 feet. Just too dangerous.


Why do you say it would be too dangerous? I had a hive swarm last week, with the swarm settling on a branch 40 feet off the ground in a Ponderosa Pine, and about eight feet out on a branch. See attached pics. While I had to climb several feet above the top of my 30 foot ladder to vacuum up the swarm and rehive them, it wasn't what I would call dangerous. The bees were not agressive and the only protection I wore was a pair of gloves (more for the tree) and a baseball cap.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

My post was.... I would not do a trapout at 30 feet off the ground. Lots more work doing a trapout than a swarm removal.

Reason... Lots of trips up and down a ladder to close off all entrances, set up trap, check trap, then lower trap full of bees to the ground, then remove trap. 

A good 5 frame nuc is about $150.00. Is it worth $150.00 to take the chance of working a trapout at 30 feet. I say NO!!

One more suggestion.. ALWAYS WEAR A VEIL. 50 stings in the face, eyes, nose, throat, (and if you continually work bees without a veil) it will happen one day when you least expect it.) the trip to the emergency room will be more than the price of 5 maybe 10 nucs.

cchoganjr


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd definately wear a veil doing a trapout, as those bees would have a hive to protect. 

In my case, I wasn't so much interested in getting another colony to rehive as much as I wanted to avoid having them find a way into my attic or the neighbors to set up shop!


----------



## Becky Jackson (Jun 7, 2013)

jsbyers said:


> I got a call for a swarm recently and when I was there catching it I noticed that there were bees flying in a hollow about 30 feet up. The guy said that they had been there for quite a few years and likes them there. I have read a little about doing a trap out but have never done it. Is it too late in the year to try to do this to get the genetics or should I wait until next year? I would really love to try to get them if I could. Any thought would be appreciated. Thanks all.


Wouldn't a trapout NOT get the genetics of the colony? All you would get is adult females, no brood or queen.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Becky All you would get is adult females said:


> Becky... Send me an e-mail [email protected] and I will send you a 12 page guide to trapping bees that will show you a method to get the queen. And, you not only get adult females, but, you get nurse bees, wax builders, fanners, cleaners, guard bees and all the others you need for a successful colony. And, you can take 2 - 4 colonies per year from a good tree and still not harm the original tree colony. You will, in essence, harvest colonies that would likely swarm anyway. It is a great way to get free bees.
> Info is all FREE).
> 
> cchoganjr


----------



## Nmace (Apr 4, 2012)

Mr. Hogan sends good info and has been very nice answering follow-up questions. Definitely contact him.


----------

